# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Proud Kentucky Pickers - Let's see 'em!!

## Ken Olmstead

I am frankly amazed at the tone and build quality of my Kentucky 1050 and I am sure I am not the only Kentucky player that is proud of their instrument! Let's see those Pacific Rim works of art!

Below is my KM1050 and significantly modified 4 string electric! Looking to possibly round the collection out with an oval hole!

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

AquillaWindsong, 

Jim Ferguson, 

lflngpicker

----------


## almeriastrings

I've posted these before, but a rather nice example of a KM-1000.





 



Sounds really good with GHS "Silk & Bronze" strings.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Jim Ferguson, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## BenShavers

I've had this km650 since last october and it's the best one I've owned
yet!

----------

AquillaWindsong, 

Jim Ferguson, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Eric Michael Pfeiffer

I'm a proud Kentucky picker......come from a long line of proud Kentuckians since the late 1700's

----------

AquillaWindsong

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I've posted these before, but a rather nice example of a KM-1000.
> 
> Sounds really good with GHS "Silk & Bronze" strings.


Man, it sure is!! It looks like it was built by a small, custom builder and should cost about $10k! Does it sound as good as it looks?

----------


## almeriastrings

> Man, it sure is!! It looks like it was built by a small, custom builder and should cost about $10k! Does it sound as good as it looks?


Yes. Very dry, excellent volume, projection and 'cut', strongly in the "Loar" camp tonally. A few years old now, and has really opened up and everyone who plays it loves it. It is a "Made In China" example. They certainly pulled all the stops out on this one. If you were stranded on a desert island with just this mandolin, most folks would not find much to complain about, I think, even if used to instruments at many times the price. It is a good one.

----------

AquillaWindsong, 

Flame Maple, 

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

This thread needs an oval hole, preferably a 172!  :Smile: 

While I'm waiting, here is my 2009 KM-1000 that I sold to acquire something else. Mistake. This one sounded good too, although my KM-1050 sounds better to me. The 1000 had the noticeable thinner body and I think that made a difference in the chop but it still sang in a very Loar like manner!

Edit: I can't remember but it looks like I may have swapped out the truss rod cover to a more traditionally shaped one. hmmm….



This is thread is not only or F model Kentuckys…lets see those A's too!! I'd love to see those MIJ and MIK ones too!

----------

AlsMusicShopNY, 

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

Anyone tried the 1500 ? I may try one out !

----------


## bajasteve

Very recent used KM 505. Setting up at the moment (nut file to do next).

----------

AquillaWindsong, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Here's my ole DAWG. Its been good to me.

----------

Bigtuna, 

Ken Olmstead

----------


## yankees1

ARE THE NEW 1500'S, 1050'S VARNISH OR nitro ? Any sound difference if they are different from the prior models ?

----------


## Eric C.

Here are some pictures of my KM950 (with the Dudette strap). Sorry for the photo quality!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Meadowview

Left to right KM-1000 from Japan, KM-1500 from Japan and KM-1000 from China. I love everyone one of them!!!!

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Darren Bailey

Here are my three Kentucky mandolins - KM630, 505 and my littlle 150 which sits in my cupboard at work so I don't waste my lunch times! I have fallen in love with this brand of mandoin. I was at a local guitar store recently and got to try a few similarly priced instruments - none of them came close! To my surprise the 150 is a great little mandoin to play.

----------

albeham, 

AquillaWindsong, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Here are some pics of my new KM-950. (Well...almost 2 months old.) I also have a KM-160 circa 2007 that was my starter and honestly, its the loudest Mandolin I've ever played, and the tone is pretty good too. I think I really lucked out with the KM-160 as my starter, and as far as the "myth" of opening up goes...I don't doubt it one bit. That thing, (The KM-160), has REALLY come to life in the past year. It's pretty amazing. Alas. Here are pics of the KM-950. My local shop only sells Breedlove and Eastman and turns their noses up at Kentucky. I don't care though! I love this beauty... (I even sold a nice American made mandolin for it!)

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Steve Ostrander

My 2008 km900. A fabulous mandolin.

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Ooooo, now we are cooking'!! I would love to get my hands on a Dawg model that is for sure!!!!

Those 505s are such great sounding mandolins! May be the best value in the mando world period!

Drooling hard on the 900 series too! Still looking for the oval!  :Smile:

----------

AquillaWindsong, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Tiderider

KM900 Varnish model.  Sounds and plays very well.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Pete Counter

I have a 2012 Varnished KM-1500. I scooped the extention and put in a K&K Internal Twin with the endpin jack and it after a year and a half, My MAS has not returned, I am still loving this mandolin, maybe more now than when I got it! It holds its own against my buddies Sam Bush model, and his students 96 Gibson Fern, and could care less about trading up.

----------

Darren Bailey

----------


## BenShavers

To hear my KM650 go to
https://soundcloud.com/ben-shavers/dark

I need to redo the track soon but anyways..

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Frank Farley

That is a good sounding mandolin and some nice picking as well.

----------


## Bassaholic

Hi Pete,

I saw your post and pictures of your KM-1500. Really nice. I Just traded for a 2013 KM-1500 that I believe is varnish as well. It is very thin and you can feel the Adirondack wood grain through the top finish. How do you know for sure? I really like the scooped extension too. My opinion is like yours; this is a lot of mandolin and way more mandolin than I am a mandolin player.

mike

----------

Pete Counter

----------


## Bassaholic

Recent KM-1500. It looks like varnish to me, but I'm not sure. Nice Superior case with dust cover.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Drewsey

Mine is not as high end as the others posted in this thread, but I received my km-172 last week, and have been enjoying it so far. Personally I prefer the look of oval hole A-style mandolins, but that's not to say I wouldn't love to own an F someday.

No picture at the moment to show, but there is a bear playing my 172 in my avatar.

----------


## Pete Counter

I guess the easist way to tell if its the varnish finish is by how easy it get blemishes, on mine I dont have anything serious but little one just seemed to appear fairly quickly.

----------

Bassaholic

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Mine is not as high end as the others posted in this thread, but I received my km-172 last week, and have been enjoying it so far. Personally I prefer the look of oval hole A-style mandolins, but that's not to say I wouldn't love to own an F someday.
> 
> No picture at the moment to show, but there is a bear playing my 172 in my avatar.


I am waiting on that photo Drew!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My KM-1050 is in getting its first pro set-up and may be there a couple weeks. You folks gotta get me through this time with some more photos, playing my Taylor guitar is fine and all but I'm on a mandolin streak!! Not really feeling the electric mando these days...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Bassaholic

Pete, mine marks up easily as well. It doesn't take much of a bump to leave a scuff or dent. About what does a extension scoop cost? I really liked the way that looked. thanks.

----------


## Pete Counter

> Pete, mine marks up easily as well. It doesn't take much of a bump to leave a scuff or dent. About what does a extension scoop cost? I really liked the way that looked. thanks.


I did it my own self so I dont know what is charged. Sorry.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I did it my own self so I dont know what is charged. Sorry.


On my first KM-1000, my friend scooped the extension for me. I had to look away! LOL! Congrats on having the brass to do it yourself!!  :Smile:

----------

Pete Counter

----------


## shortymack

I got a chance to play my first KM Master models at NAMM last week. The KM 950 blew my socks off! Great mandos.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Zissou Intern

I have a KM1050 on the way to me. It should be here Thursday. I can hardly stand the wait. I owned a KM1000 back in '07 and just couldn't get a long with the narrow neck, small frets and flat board. I felt like I was playing in a ditch. 

I "self scooped" the extension on the 1000. It was not at all difficult. I also added a speed neck and Cumberland Acoustic bridge. Fitting the bridge was the most harrowing. I didn't want to scratch the top. Some how, dragging a razor blade across the neck didn't bother me. I'll probably speed neck the 1050 as soon as it gets here... maybe a new bridge, too. We'll see.

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Here is my gorgeous KM1000.........LOVE IT!!!!!!

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here is my gorgeous KM1000.........LOVE IT!!!!!!


Looking good Jim!!

----------

Jim Ferguson

----------


## Tom Coletti

A KM-750 that I used to have before I upgraded to a Breedlove FF.

--Tom

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Zissou Intern

Jim's 1000 is a beauty. Ken's old 750 is begging for the hack saw Sam Bush cut off!

----------

Jim Ferguson

----------


## Tom Coletti

> Ken's old 750 is begging for the hack saw Sam Bush cut off!


Yeah, the block-inlaid 750s were essentially the poor man's Sam Bush model. I haven't seen too many of them, though; only saw one in person (the one that I had) and a pre-production model in an online photo.

--Not Ken

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> --Not Ken


I wouldn't claim that name either Tom, but I'll claim the mandolin!  :Smile:

----------


## Zissou Intern

My bad! But it's not so bad a name. It fits nicely between my last and first name.

----------


## lflngpicker

Mine is not in the class of those above, but she is a unique one-- not too many late 80's MIJ Kentucky KM-200s around.  Solid spruce and solid mahogany.  I had to do a slight bit of work on the action and she is playing and sounding great.  Thanks to this forum, I knew what to look for in the price range I could afford.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Here's mine.

----------

Jim Ferguson, 

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Mine is not in the class of those above, but she is a unique one-- not too many late 80's MIJ Kentucky KM-200s around.  Solid spruce and solid mahogany.  I had to do a slight bit of work on the action and she is playing and sounding great.  Thanks to this forum, I knew what to look for in the price range I could afford.


Hmm MIJ and spruce/mahogany - nice machine you have there and a great pic!




> Here's mine.


Seriously nice color on that one Andrew!!

I get mine back tomorrow!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I got mine back and while it plays and sounds great (almost) what I was afraid of has materialized. I was hoping to do with the original bridge but it will not quite go tall enough. I had the same issue on my last Kentucky KM1000. The bass side is still out of adjustment and needs to go a squeak higher for my tastes. Also, it just does not look very sturdy at the end of its adjustment. 

Sooooo...I just ordered a CA Tall Boy so it should do the job! That is what I did on my last one and it was the final touch that that KM-1000 needed. Now do I install it myself like I did the last time, or just pay the man hmmmm...

----------


## sumibuilt

(Psssst..look in the cafe classifieds) :Cool:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> I got mine back and while it plays and sounds great (almost) what I was afraid of has materialized. I was hoping to do with the original bridge but it will not quite go tall enough. I had the same issue on my last Kentucky KM1000. The bass side is still out of adjustment and needs to go a squeak higher for my tastes. Also, it just does not look very sturdy at the end of its adjustment. 
> 
> Sooooo...I just ordered a CA Tall Boy so it should do the job! That is what I did on my last one and it was the final touch that that KM-1000 needed. Now do I install it myself like I did the last time, or just pay the man… hmmmm...


Are you playing high action or something? I put a standard CA bridge on mine a couple weeks ago, and it worked great for height.

Oh yeah, and that km1500 in the classifieds is hurting my brain.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Well, Alaska is fairly dry. It is common to have a "winter and summer" bridge for many acoustic instruments. While I keep mine well humidified, I think it still is a bit dry. 

The "Tall Boy" is a bit of a misnomer. It only adds 3/32" to the height of the normal, 3/4" bridge. The original will work but I think I will like the CA a bit better is all. I will let you know. He sure did a great job on the frets and fingerboard and nut slots though. Perfect!!

----------


## mrkrgr

I have 2 a Chinese KM-700 and what I believe is a early 80's SN 207XX KM250S.  I traded for the KM700 and paid 75 bucks for the KM250S, Its a little worse for wear but he price was right.

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## MojoDaniels

I took delivery of my KM-1500 Friday Feb 7th.  I'm not sure if it is considered a 2013 or a 2014 but I waited all month for Saga to get some in.  Robert at folkmusician.com Shipped it on to me after installing the LR Baggs Radius internally and the Cumberland Acoustics bridge. 

 I am already in love with this instrument. It plays so well.  I can finally retire my Fender Fm63s (by retire I mean let the kids play with it).  I am in love with his new Mandolin.  I couldn't be happier with the feel and sound, though I must admit I am a bit envious of one or two of the real gems in this thread when it comes to detail in the wood.  I think they are going a little heavy on the black in the sunburst these days.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## almeriastrings

I think that looks great... nice wide-flame back. Lots of flame in the neck, too... what's the top like?

They do seem to have changed the 'bursts somewhat. This is my other KM-1000, built 2007:

  

I've noticed that with the 900's and 1500's too. They appear to have had more red in there a few years ago, with a less dense 'tobacco' type fade at the edges, and now they seem to have more black. Not sure when this changed, or if you still get the paler, reddish ones showing up?

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## albeham

Nice..but were are the other ones in the Kentucky line? 

I will post me KM-630 soon....   :Popcorn:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MojoDaniels

Sorry.  I left out the top photo.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> Sorry.  I left out the top photo.


  They really nailed the binding on those 1500's!

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks Ben, I "liked" it and posted it on my soundcloud page.  Very well written and performed.  Thanks.  I just bought a Kentucky KM-650 early 80's MIJ.  I can't wait for it to arrive! 




> To hear my KM650 go to
> https://soundcloud.com/ben-shavers/dark
> 
> I need to redo the track soon but anyways..

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I have 2 a Chinese KM-700 and what I believe is a early 80's SN 207XX KM250S.  I traded for the KM700 and paid 75 bucks for the KM250S, Its a little worse for wear but he price was right.


2 nice Kentuckys my man!!!




> I took delivery of my KM-1500 Friday Feb 7th.  I'm not sure if it is considered a 2013 or a 2014 but I waited all month for Saga to get some in.  Robert at folkmusician.com Shipped it on to me after installing the LR Baggs Radius internally and the Cumberland Acoustics bridge. 
> 
>  I am already in love with this instrument. It plays so well.  I can finally retire my Fender Fm63s (by retire I mean let the kids play with it).  I am in love with his new Mandolin.  I couldn't be happier with the feel and sound, though I must admit I am a bit envious of one or two of the real gems in this thread when it comes to detail in the wood.  I think they are going a little heavy on the black in the sunburst these days.


DROOL!!!!!




> I think that looks great... nice wide-flame back. Lots of flame in the neck, too... what's the top like?
> 
> They do seem to have changed the 'bursts somewhat. This is my other KM-1000, built 2007:
> 
>   
> 
> I've noticed that with the 900's and 1500's too. They appear to have had more red in there a few years ago, with a less dense 'tobacco' type fade at the edges, and now they seem to have more black. Not sure when this changed, or if you still get the paler, reddish ones showing up?


I agree. Mine has that darker burst and I do prefer the lighter ones. I guess like Gibson of past, some slip through with different shades. But the darker one is more traditional-ish. Yours is a beaut!

----------

mrkrgr

----------


## BenShavers

Thanks Dan! That really means alot to get positive feedback! I do quite enjoy your Take A Stand track. Great singing.
The 650 has all the solid wood components as any other high-priced mandolin in my opinion.
I went down to the Guitar Center in Lexington KY and played a 98 gibson fern, then played
the KM650 that was hanging next to it to find out it was louder and woodier.
So when one showed up at a music store close to home I had to have it.

----------

Bassaholic, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Ferguson

> Well, Alaska is fairly dry. It is common to have a "winter and summer" bridge for many acoustic instruments. While I keep mine well humidified, I think it still is a bit dry. 
> 
> The "Tall Boy" is a bit of a misnomer. It only adds 3/32" to the height of the normal, 3/4" bridge. The original will work but I think I will like the CA a bit better is all. I will let you know. He sure did a great job on the frets and fingerboard and nut slots though. Perfect!!


Heh Ken.........I lived in Nome for a # of years & there was/is a community of devouted blue grass & old time pickers 'n grinners there.......the Midnight Sun Folkfest is a blast.........make the journey some summer........loads of fun........& take your mando...:-)
Peace,

----------


## multidon

Kentucky KM 600 bought used from The Mandolin Store and received as a Christmas present from MAS enabling wife! I put on the ebony CA arm rest but have since replaced it with a sunburst flame maple McClung that looks like it was made for it! This is now my beater. Pretty fancy schmancy for a beater, no?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

Nice "beater"!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Heh Ken.........I lived in Nome for a # of years & there was/is a community of devouted blue grass & old time pickers 'n grinners there.......the Midnight Sun Folkfest is a blast.........make the journey some summer........loads of fun........& take your mando...:-)
> Peace,


I've been to Nome once. As western Alaska towns go, that one is the bees knees!! If I go again, I'll take the mando as you suggest!




> Kentucky KM 600 bought used from The Mandolin Store and received as a Christmas present from MAS enabling wife! I put on the ebony CA arm rest but have since replaced it with a sunburst flame maple McClung that looks like it was made for it! This is now my beater. Pretty fancy schmancy for a beater, no?


Great looking beater man!!! Nice wife too? You are walking on sunshine!  :Smile:

----------


## lflngpicker

Here's my early 1980's KM-650 Japan Made.  We're just getting acquainted!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here's my early 1980's KM-650 Japan Made.  We're just getting acquainted!


How's the honeymoon treating you??? Looks great BTW!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## samlyman

Here's a side by side of my KM 950 and Collings MT2.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## samlyman

Doug at Hill Country Stringworks made me pickguard and McClung armrest to match the finish on the KM 950. His work is excellent and the pickguard ended up costing far less than competitors. The total cost of McClung armrest and pickguard was $74 w/ shipping.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Doug at Hill Country Stringworks made me pickguard and McClung armrest to match the finish on the KM 950. His work is excellent and the pickguard ended up costing far less than competitors. The total cost of McClung armrest and pickguard was $74 w/ shipping.


Looks wonderful Sam.  You are making me miss that 950.  I'm thinking of getting a fingerest from Doug for a MT I just picked up.  I love his work and hist prices are more than reasonable.

----------


## samlyman

Clement: I worked a number of hours to get the 950 set up to play just like my Collings MT2. Now it has the pickguard, armrest and Tone Gard so it even feels like my MT2 and is a great alternative on those days when the Collings stays home.

----------


## Roin

So since I was asked to post a couple of pics, here my KM-505. It is my first Kentucky and well we'll see what comes next :D.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## AlsMusicShopNY

Wow, some of you guys are pretty good with a camera.  These are some beautiful instruments.  I'd love to see some videos where I can here these played.  Is there a thread for that?  I thought I'd included some pics of our km-300e.

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

Roin

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Wow, some of you guys are pretty good with a camera.  These are some beautiful instruments.  I'd love to see some videos where I can here these played.  Is there a thread for that?  I thought I'd included some pics of our km-300e.


They can go right here! 

(However, we do need to be mindful of advertising instruments for sale in accordance with the Mandolin Café policy) 

Anything Kentucky is welcome! Since you posted a 300e, here is a video of mine!

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## AlsMusicShopNY

Sweet video.  Very clean sound,  love it.   Also, I purposely did not post a direct link or price as too not come off as advertising, just sharing the pic.  But, if anything I do or post is violating a policy I will certainly remove it.

----------


## Mark Wilson

> This thread needs an oval hole, preferably a 172!


How 'bout a KM-171 blacktop while you wait?  :Smile:  

Plays good. Looks good. Sounds sweet to me.  A no regret choice for my first mandolin!

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Sweet video.  Very clean sound,  love it.   Also, I purposely did not post a direct link or price as too not come off as advertising, just sharing the pic.  But, if anything I do or post is violating a policy I will certainly remove it.


No problem Sean, I started typing and was like "hey anything Kentucky!" Then I saw you were a dealer and felt obligated to add the comment as a general reminder to all. You are totally in the clear as far as I know and I appreciate the photos of the 300e!!! Thanks for the kudos on the vid!




> How 'bout a KM-171 blacktop while you wait?  
> 
> Plays good. Looks good. Sounds sweet to me.  A no regret choice for my first mandolin!


Nothing to regret there!! I am thrilled you posted it. They are great low cost ovals and give any oval out there a run for the money!!! Funny how the cost of the black is cheaper than the "pumpkin" huh? I do want a 172 for myself but black is as classic as they come. Thanks!!

----------

AlsMusicShopNY

----------


## Roin

> No problem Sean, I started typing and was like "hey anything Kentucky!" Then I saw you were a dealer and felt obligated to add the comment as a general reminder to all. You are totally in the clear as far as I know and I appreciate the photos of the 300e!!! Thanks for the kudos on the vid!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to regret there!! I am thrilled you posted it. They are great low cost ovals and give any oval out there a run for the money!!! Funny how the cost of the black is cheaper than the "pumpkin" huh? I do want a 172 for myself but black is as classic as they come. Thanks!!


Heh since I love folk I'd like to get an oval hole some day too, the KM-174 looks quite promising but maybe this one would be my one in a lifetime buy and I'd go for something like a Collings MT-O, not sure yet and I also have loads of time to think about it anyway :D

----------


## Richard J

Please let me show you my KM-172. I bought it after my traumatic brain injury to recover my short-time memory. Had never played any instrument before and couldn't be happier. I'm the second owner. It sat unplayed for nearly two years, even it was set-up correctly, but the owner is a guitarist who decided he didn't like mandolins. When I was offered to buy, he played a couple of songs & I thought it sounded great. I've been playing it for two years and it sounds so much better, really got it's voice. The person I bought it from can't believe it's the same mandolin.

----------

Darren Bailey, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker, 

Roin, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Zissou Intern

I have been thinking about buying an oval hole. I am narrowing it down to a Morris F or A or a Kentucky KM172. My brother-in-law has a 172, and it is quite nice.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Please let me show you my KM-172. I bought it after my traumatic brain injury to recover my short-time memory. Had never played any instrument before and couldn't be happier. I'm the second owner. It sat unplayed for nearly two years, even it was set-up correctly, but the owner is a guitarist who decided he didn't like mandolins. When I was offered to buy, he played a couple of songs & I thought it sounded great. I've been playing it for two years and it sounds so much better, really got it's voice. The person I bought it from can't believe it's the same mandolin.


Fantastic!! I will have one, likely before the year is out!! Thanks for posting!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Ken, are you going to adopt an entire mandolin family in 2014?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Ken, are you going to adopt an entire mandolin family in 2014?


It has crossed my mind!  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Funny how the cost of the black is cheaper than the "pumpkin" huh? I do want a 172 for myself but black is as classic as they come. Thanks!!


I noticed that when I bought mine.  I wanted the 174 but it was higher priced as well. I got mine from amazon for $237 last May using email alerts from camelcamelcamel.com.  I see that the KM-172 dipped to $219 this past December.  At that price it's a no brainer if you are interested and patient. 

*EDIT: I see that was 2012.  Snap!!* 

Here the site with the km-172 amazon sku inserted:
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Kentucky-...uct/B001OQC73C

----------


## Drewsey

Oye. I forgot about this thread. Here's a belated pick:



You can tell by those flowers that it's a real harsh winter we are having...

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Mark Wilson

Nice picture Drewsey!!  Good looking Oval Hole Kentucky!

----------


## Drewsey

Same to you Mark. I had originally wanted to get the 174, but the Mandolin Store only had the 172 in stock at the time. In hindsight I'm glad I went with it as I love the colors, but I might also be biased as I have never seen the 174, or 171 up close.

Is yours black front and back?

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Is yours black front and back?


No.  Same as yours I think.  Burgundy? on the back and sides.

----------


## lflngpicker

I am really enjoying this mandolin.  She has great action-- really nice tone.  I played into a mic through my Fishman Loudbox mini at church today and it sounded sweet and woody.  I noticed the scroll is thicker than the body and gets gradually more so.  Is that typical of all F Style mandolins?  I found the one.  Thanks Ken.

----------


## Tiderider

I'm really enjoying this thread, it has potential to carry on for quite a bit.  I like my 900 so much I'm sharing a couple more pictures.

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

Drewsey, that's a nice looking oval.

Ken, in your case, I think MAS stands for Mandolin Adoption Services.  :Wink:

----------


## Zissou Intern

The new KM1000 and KM1500 models listed on the Mandolin Store now come with 1 1/8 nut widths. I do believe that is a nice change.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Oye. I forgot about this thread. Here's a belated pick:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell by those flowers that it's a real harsh winter we are having...


Gorgeous picture man!!! Flowers, man can't wait see those again!!




> I am really enjoying this mandolin.  She has great action-- really nice tone.  I played into a mic through my Fishman Loudbox mini at church today and it sounded sweet and woody.  I noticed the scroll is thicker than the body and gets gradually more so.  Is that typical of all F Style mandolins?  I found the one.  Thanks Ken.


Really glad its working out for you! It sure looks good!!




> I'm really enjoying this thread, it has potential to carry on for quite a bit.  I like my 900 so much I'm sharing a couple more pictures.


Cool artsy photos!!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> The new KM1000 and KM1500 models listed on the Mandolin Store now come with 1 1/8 nut widths. I do believe that is a nice change.


That is what mine has, feels pretty great!

----------


## BenShavers

Their not beaters they are working instruments. :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

I partially chose the 1050 for the 1 1/8 nut and radiused board. Now the 1500 has both and the 1000 has the 1 1/8" nut as well. That's pretty cool. 

I think the Kentucky line is ever evolving. Saga is building consistently good to great sounding mandolins that are not too much of a financial stretch for the average picker. I'd guess that is partially a result of Eastman mandolins coming on so strong over the last decade. 

Still waiting on that Kentucky oval hole F model...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Their not beaters they are working instruments.





> I partially chose the 1050 for the 1 1/8 nut and radiused board. Now the 1500 has both and the 1000 has the 1 1/8" nut as well. That's pretty cool. 
> 
> I think the Kentucky line is ever evolving. Saga is building consistently good to great sounding mandolins that are not too much of a financial stretch for the average picker. I'd guess that is partially a result of Eastman mandolins coming on so strong over the last decade. 
> 
> Still waiting on that Kentucky oval hole F model...


True on both counts. Properly set-up, they smoke!

Like some twisted karma thing, the local music store just got a KM172 in! Must resist, have other mando related plans at the moment!!!!

----------


## Drewsey

> Like some twisted karma thing, the local music store just got a KM172 in! Must resist, have other mando related plans at the moment!!!!


Don't resist her. She's a fun one. Will you be able to sleep at night knowing some other guy has his filthy hands all over her?

----------


## Zissou Intern

Drewsey is right, Ken, do not ignore the Mandolin Gods... resistance is futile. I think you need to file the adoption paperwork with the proper authorities.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Don't resist her. She's a fun one. Will you be able to sleep at night knowing some other guy has his filthy hands all over her?





> Drewsey is right, Ken, do not ignore the Mandolin Gods... resistance is futile. I think you need to file the adoption paperwork with the proper authorities.


Just because it would be my third instrument in about a month and a half wouldn't matter right?

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Just because it would be my third instrument in about a month and a half wouldn't matter right?


No. You have achieved MAS *momentum*. Stopping too quickly at this point is not recommended.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> No. You have achieved MAS *momentum*. Stopping too quickly at this point is not recommended.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

I forgot just how delightful deranged everyone is around here!!! I love it!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Mark is obviously a wise man and offers sage advice! Ken, you need to come down slowly. I suspect a humble, relatively inexpensive oval hole, which obviously fills a void in your line up, would be a great intermediate step in your recovery process. 

Please send pictures when you get it to its new home.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Just spoke with Steve at Cumberland Acoustics and my KM1050 has safely arrived for its bridge fitting! But the big question, is do I have him set me up with a pickguard as well? Hmmm, not sure. I like them on mandolins that I have played with them on and my tenor banjo style could be performed on it if I had one. ...and then of course, looks. I have asked him to mock up a pickguard on it and send me a pic. I will post it for comments.

BTW, Steve is so nice to work with!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

Are you thinking full size or abbreviated?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Are you thinking full size or abbreviated?


Full size. My 1050 is all about traditional!

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Go for it Ken. I've always wanted a full guard on mine. One of these days...

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Zissou Intern

_My 1050 is all about tradional._

In that case, installation is necessary.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

OopsI forgot I already posted these and no I can't delete them! :Whistling:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Go for it Ken. I've always wanted a full guard on mine. One of these days...





> _My 1050 is all about tradional._
> 
> In that case, installation is necessary.


We shall see!!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Here is the mock up. This is not the guard, it is just a reject he had lying around. It is not the correct binding so mine is being fabricated and installed today!! It should be on its way home by the end of the week! I likes it!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Turtle

That looks good with the pick guard, and that's a fine looking mando. I was really tempted by a 1050 when I bought my 950. I've been meaning to get some pics of my Kentuckys to post on here, but I'm lazy about that sort of thing. I'm enjoying the pictures of others though...

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Zissou Intern

That looks fantastic, Ken. I am anxiously waiting for my 1050 to get back from the luthier.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## MaggieMae

What do you guys think of the 140's as a fun take-around-town option?  Is the fact that they are laminate ont he sides and back a serious issue?

----------


## Turtle

I haven't had my hands on a 140, but I'm happy with my 150. I think a 140 would probably be fine for dragging around, assuming it was setup well.

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## Rob Beck

Here are (hopefully - because I am uploading from my phone) a few of shots of my Kentucky KM100S (featuring non-original tail piece cover!) bought new in the mid 1980s I don't think there have been any Army and Navy mandolins in this thread yet. Pretty basic mandolin, that has a surprisingly nice tone! In fact this thread has inspired me to get it out of the case and take it for a spin  :Smile:

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here are (hopefully - because I am uploading from my phone) a few of shots of my Kentucky KM100S (featuring non-original tail piece cover!) bought new in the mid 1980s I don't think there have been any Army and Navy mandolins in this thread yet. Pretty basic mandolin, that has a surprisingly nice tone! In fact this thread has inspired me to get it out of the case and take it for a spin


I have never seen a Kentucky Flat Top! Thanks so much for posting!!

----------

Rob Beck

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Little did I know but I got a portrait of my instrument! The CA bridge is installed along with the pickguard and it is on its way back home!! Looks REALLY nice to me!

----------

GKWilson, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Zissou Intern

Ken, that is a killer! Is there a pickguard for your mandola also making trip north?

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Ken, that is a killer! Is there a pickguard for your mandola also making trip north?


Thanks man, I dig the picture big time!

I understand there are two templates on there way for my Mandola. I will see which one fits and see how I like it on the mandolin as a practical accessory. Then if I like it, I will order one and have it installed here!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Any mandola hanging out with a high class Mandolin Orchestra deserves to be dressed for the occasion!

----------


## fatt-dad

one of the many mandolins I've sold. One of the ones I'da like to have kept.  A MIJ KM-250. Loved the old-school case too!



f-d

----------

AquillaWindsong

----------


## Mark Wilson

Oh man. That case was akeeper.  :Cool:   Nice mandolin too!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> one of the many mandolins I've sold. One of the ones I'da like to have kept.  A MIJ KM-250. Loved the old-school case too!
> 
> 
> 
> f-d


NICE!!!! Yeah, that was a keeper f-d!!

----------


## Jim Nollman

A 1984 KM850 here. It's my keeper, finally, after owning and selling a few different F5s that didn't measure up. Bought on EBay in 2012. 

I've had work done on it since the purchase. The points have been rebound, the frets changed to EVO, radiused and scooped out the fretboard, carved an osage orange burl finger rest. 

It has everything I was seeking in a classic F5 tone. And a terrific sunburst. Can someone explain the purpose of that raised line down the middle of the back?

----------


## Turtle

That's a good looking F5 there. I really like the burst on that. I don't know if there's a specific purpose for ridge on the back, but It looks nice.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jim, I see why that's a "keeper!" Beautiful burst and a tasty fern! Thanks for posting!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

This is in the classifieds and I have no financial interest, but this is one rare Kentucky! H-5 Mandola copy and that scroll is actually reasonably close. Most "H-5" mandolas are just larger mandolins like my Eastman. The Loar mandolas scroll is a different proportion to the body and this is the first "mass produced" version I have seen that gets it. Bring it back Saga!!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

I saw that and watched the video. I wish I had $4k!

Saga, are you reading this?! We want the following mandolin family instruments in the 2015 line up:

KH1300 Mandola
KM Dawg
KM1052 Oval Hole

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I saw that and watched the video. I wish I had $4k!
> 
> Saga, are you reading this?! We want the following mandolin family instruments in the 2015 line up:
> 
> KH1300 Mandola
> KM Dawg
> KM1052 Oval Hole


I could live with that line up!

Oooo, an owner posting a "Dawg" that would be fun! However, just a reminder that there is no need to have a rare or unique Kentucky to post here, this is all about posting YOUR Kentucky! Time to see a few more!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

My new (used) KM1050 just back from a setup at the luthier.

----------


## Zissou Intern

Here's one more...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Cool, Keith! Back from the doctor? How is it?

----------


## Zissou Intern

There is a massive improvement in both playability and tone. I love this mandolin. 

The cast Northfield tailpiece was also added during the setup. It was compliments of a fellow forum member. I don't know what affect that had on the whole package, but I like that too.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> There is a massive improvement in both playability and tone. I love this mandolin. 
> 
> The cast Northfield tailpiece was also added during the setup. It was compliments of a fellow forum member. I don't know what affect that had on the whole package, but I like that too.


Mine is really sweet now too. Loving it! Tailpiece looks great!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Now I am wanting a KM172 more than ever.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Now I am wanting a KM172 more than ever.


Me too!  I was playing my 1050 last night and I am really beginning to bond. I LOVE the pickguard!

----------


## Mark Wilson

:Cool:  KM-5000 Monroe Centennial Master Model Headstock  (from a C/L listing I found)

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> KM-5000 Monroe Centennial Master Model Headstock  (from a C/L listing I found)


How much were they asking for it Mark? I have to admit, as silly as it strikes me, I want one!  :Smile:

----------


## Rob Norton

Here's my KM-400E electic four string:

It just got a new bridge, tailpiece and tuners, and lost its pickguard.

I started a thread on this in the "Four- Five- and Eight-String Electrics" section, and was urged to put a picture here as well. 

It's a great emando!

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here's my KM-400E electic four string:
> 
> It just got a new bridge, tailpiece and tuners, and lost its pickguard.
> 
> I started a thread on this in the "Four- Five- and Eight-String Electrics" section, and was urged to put a picture here as well. 
> 
> It's a great emando!


Cool, thanks for posting Rob! I had not seen one of those before!!

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Here's my older KM 300e with the adjustable bridge. The lipstick went away in favor of a Wilde Bill mini humbucker. The intonation and electronics were recently reworked by Andrew Jerman.  New pots, jack, wiring, and shielding makes this puppy a whole new beast.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here's my older KM 300e with the adjustable bridge. The lipstick went away in favor of a Wilde Bill mini humbucker. The intonation and electronics were recently reworked by Andrew Jerman.  New pots, jack, wiring, and shielding makes this puppy a whole new beast.


Cool! Pretty much what I did to my 300e as well. I had a new pickguard made and installed a Dimarzio Pro-Trac, upgraded the entire signal chain from the pups out to the jack and toped it of with flatwound strings. It is a real sweety now as I am sure yours is! Thanks for posting!

----------


## Jim Nollman

I posted on this thread a few months ago, but didn't have a photo, yet, showing some of the alterations I had made to my KM-850 after I bought it on EBay. 

Here's a photo showing the scoop, the arm rest and the finger rest. I believe the wood is Osage orange Burl.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Turtle

I like the grain and color on that finger rest. It's a non-traditional shape but still has a classic look to it.

----------


## Jim Nollman

I thought a lot about the actual size of that finger rest before carving it. I have never appreciated the aesthetics of those giant tiles of curvilinear plastic that most F5s sport, and which cover the surface of all those gorgeously carved top plates, while serving  as man-hole covers for the lower F hole.  I don't need a "pick guard" to protect the top wood, since my playing style avoids such violence. What I do need is something to firmly anchor my  pinky, while picking high up the fingerboard or low over the sweet spot.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I have never appreciated the aesthetics of those giant tiles of curvilinear plastic that most F5s sport...while serving  as man-hole covers for the lower F hole.


Thems fighn' words!!!  :Smile:  I like my man hole cover!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Nollman

What do you like about it? Honestly.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> What do you like about it? Honestly.


It is all personal preference isn't it. I think many PGs get a bad wrap because they are cheap black things that don't look right. If a PG is good quality and feels and looks like part of the mandolin, then it is much more positive. I would fall off of yours (it looks very nice BTW.) I don't just plant my fingers on it, I often glide across back and forth as I do on my tenor banjo. It is nice for me to have the additional technique option. I can play without it, I just have more options with it there. I was worried about a loss of sound and from a players perspective, I have lost nothing. So now I am tweaked that I did not have one on my last go round with mandolins!

As they say in the car bidness, "there is an a$$ for every seat." I think that is what we have here, just a personal preference thing.

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## NovelDrive

Just a simple KM-150 because I'm new, but I'm very pleased with it.  :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## NovelDrive

New bone nut, frets re-done, bridge height set, full professional setup, etc. by Bob Tedrow of Homewood music.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## NovelDrive

Also, I took these pictures before I did so, but I went back and had the pick guard removed.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Just a simple KM-150 because I'm new, but I'm very pleased with it.


And you should be, all the mandolin you will ever need! Not that you will ever want, but ever need!  :Smile: 




> New bone nut, frets re-done, bridge height set, full professional setup, etc. by Bob Tedrow of Homewood music.


Learning fast grasshopper!




> Also, I took these pictures before I did so, but I went back and had the pick guard removed.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Thanks for posting!!

----------


## almeriastrings

> It has everything I was seeking in a classic F5 tone. And a terrific sunburst. Can someone explain the purpose of that raised line down the middle of the back?


That is extremely nice. That ridge was a feature on the MIJ models in particular, I have seen a couple of Sumi's with it. For whatever reason, dropped from more recent versions. It was _very_ pronounced on those earlier KM's.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Must..resistKentuckyDawginthe..classifieds!!!!  ! :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Why do I click the "Classifieds" button anyway??

----------


## Ken Olmstead

"It's like traveling back time to 1923 when you purchased the Bill Monroe Model Kilometers 5000."  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------

Andrew B. Carlson, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> Must..resist…Kentucky…Dawg…in…the..classifieds!!!!  !
> 
> Why do I click the "Classifieds" button anyway??


I know. Every time one shows up :Disbelief: ...luckily, I still can't afford it! But if one could...it's rare...it's gorgeous....it sounds great....you know you want to Ken.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I know. Every time one shows up...luckily, I still can't afford it! But if one could...it's rare...it's gorgeous....it sounds great....you know you want to Ken.


Ug, I am in the same boat, I have blown my instrument wad for a while!!

----------


## Sam Bush Fan!

My fingerprint smudged KM-300. I got lucky and got a hold of one of the earlier ones with the tune-o-matic bridge. I'm also keeping my eye out for a good deal on a KM-150/60. I love those things!

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Zissou Intern

That Dawg is amazing. I'd love to own one.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## GuyIncognito



----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> My fingerprint smudged KM-300. I got lucky and got a hold of one of the earlier ones with the tune-o-matic bridge. I'm also keeping my eye out for a good deal on a KM-150/60. I love those things!


Looks like a real player man! Very cool, I would love it if mine had the tune-o-matic.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Here's an early KM-900 that I used to have (and wish I still do). They had a lighter burst when they first came out (you can see a _really_ good example of that on Robert's Folkmusicians' website), and they also had triple binding on the top and back as well.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Here's an early KM-900 that I used to have (and wish I still do). They had a lighter burst when they first came out (you can see a _really_ good example of that on Robert's Folkmusicians' website), and they also had triple binding on the top and back as well.


Yikes! I see why you would lament letting that one go!!! What a beautiful instrument!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

This thread needs Andy B's Kentucky KM1000 oval hole, really sweet machine!!

----------

Ron Cox

----------


## Turtle

That's a beauty there. I don't think I've ever seen a Kentucky F4.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Played the frets of my 1050 today…you???

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My fully accessorized and ready for jammin' KM-1050! 

Gotcher pickguard and bridge from Cumberland Acoustics, Bill Bailey strap, Blue Chip pick, Gibsom Bill Monroe strings, Weber Wood Nymph and of course, a ToneGard!! Hard to express the amount of joy I am getting out of this instrument!!!



Would real MOP tuning buttons from Siminoff be over doing it??? I am thinking not!  :Smile:

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## backpacker

My new, just delivered today, KM-505



Well I am just getting used to posting pictures here and not really doing very well.  :Redface: 

Somehow I attached a picture of my old Hohner along side of my new Kentucky. Oh well!

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Here's "Bessie," my KM-300e. The visible upgrade is the Wilde Bill Lawrence L-45s mini humbucker.  What you can't see is that Andrew Jerman upgraded all the guts:  new pots, new jack, new wiring, all nicely shielded before setting the intonation.  While it doesn't totally replace my beloved Jerman #11, it comes a lot closer.

----------

Jim Nollman, 

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Turtle

So many good looking Kentucky(ies?) in this thread. I'm not really sure what the plural form of Kentucky is, but I sure like both of mine.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> My new, just delivered today, KM-505
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am just getting used to posting pictures here and not really doing very well. 
> 
> Somehow I attached a picture of my old Hohner along side of my new Kentucky. Oh well!


I'm a big 505 fan, congrats!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

This is a video I make quite awhile ago comparing my Weber Fern with a Kentucky KM-1000. This was an eye opener for me to be sure! I still feel the Weber was just the teensiest better sounding, but they were very close. The KM was the better bluegrass machine while the Fern was a better all around instrument. I knew if I ever got back into mandolin, the KM would be my first stop!!

(The KM is the first mandolin in the video)

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Zissou Intern

Through headphones I prefer the cut and the projection of individual notes on the Kentucky, but I like the Weber's thicker chop. How do they compare in playability? The longer scale and higher string tension on the Weber is possibly a factor. Ergonomics and aesthetics are also variables. Then when you consider the price difference between the two, I dunno.

In reality there is always a better or differently better sounding instrument around the next corner, through the next doorway. And tone varies from day to day based on so many factors... humidity, strings, pick, picker... the DJIA... geopolitics... who the Kardashian sisters are dating... etc.

----------


## Zissou Intern

My 1050 is really opening up nicely. I have spent a lot of time with it this weekend.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> The longer scale and higher string tension on the Weber is possibly a factor. Ergonomics and aesthetics are also variables. Then when you consider the price difference between the two, I dunno.
> 
> In reality there is always a better or differently better sounding instrument around the next corner, through the next doorway. And tone varies from day to day based on so many factors... humidity, strings, pick, picker... the DJIA... geopolitics... who the Kardashian sisters are dating... etc.


Yours looks great man!!

No doubt about it, I felt that the additional string tension on the Weber was a major plus, and a minus. It took that G string buzz away but also give it a more constricted feel and sound. Neither better or worse, simply different. I liked them both and I wish I had them back! My current KM-1050 is developing so well and my technique has almost completely compensated for the lesser G string tension. Great instruments!!

----------


## Mark Wilson

> This is a video I make quite awhile ago comparing my Weber Fern with a Kentucky KM-1000.


Nice comparison.  The KM-1000 is on my want list to play if I find one hanging.  Well played - enjoyed!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Nice comparison.  The KM-1000 is on my want list to play if I find one hanging.  Well played - enjoyed!


Thanks Mark! My experience is that they don't usually show all that well in the stores as the folks that usually carry them are not familiar with mandolin set up and they change drastically in the first couple of months. When you play one, focus on the treble, as that stays like it is for the most part but the bass will come booming along in a short while of beating on it!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks to the heads up from Mr Zissou, I have a KM-172 inbound!!! Price drop on amazon and my anniversary on friday also had something to do with it!  :Smile:

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

> Nice comparison.  The KM-1000 is on my want list to play if I find one hanging.  Well played - enjoyed!


Acoustice Music Works in Pgh has a blacktop with flite case.  The setups out of the shop are fantastic, and Steve is simply a great guy to do business with, even over that interweb thingy.

----------


## Zissou Intern

I am happy for you, Ken. You're stacking up quite the imported lumber pile, there! 

My new KM-171 is getting the same spa treatment and indoctrination my 1050 received a couple months back. Then I am heading off to the woodshed before I add anything else... <sigh>... like that beautiful Eastman 'dola you recently picked up.

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I am happy for you, Ken. You're stacking up quite the imported lumber pile, there! 
> 
> My new KM-171 is getting the same spa treatment and indoctrination my 1050 received a couple months back. Then I am heading off to the woodshed before I add anything else... <sigh>... like that beautiful Eastman 'dola you recently picked up.


I will add one more instrument this year (a Loar LH-700 arch top guitar to complete the "Loar Four" theme I have going) but I am selling two pretty high end guitars also. That will end this rash of madness! I have bought 3 instruments over the last 5 months or so, all "value" oriented imports, and I have to say that each and every one has been a true winner! They have all needed some setup or modification, but I do that no matter how much I spend. I do not foresee "upgrading" any of them. The Kentucky KM-1050 is as good as any mandolin I have had and I have had a couple gems!!

Looking forward to the pics and review of you KM-171!!

The 'dola is fantastic, highly recommended!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

That arch top will be cool, Ken. I am living vicariously through you at this point...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> That arch top will be cool, Ken. I am living vicariously through you at this point...


I'll try not to let you down!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Finally, my KM-172! :Mandosmiley: 



My Kentucky collection is becoming quite respectable! :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker, 

Mark Wilson, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Alright, who nabbed the '83 KM-1500 for a steal from the classifieds? You. Are. A. Lucky. Picker.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Alright, who nabbed the '83 KM-1500 for a steal from the classifieds? You. Are. A. Lucky. Picker.


It would be great if they post pics here!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Ken, I am digging that KM172!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Ken, I am digging that KM172!


Thanks man! It needs a set up bad but I am loving the sound!!

Since I started this somewhat mammoth thread, I feel it is only appropriate that my 2000th post be in here!!!

----------


## dwtzs

Hello everybody from Spain.

I'm a newbie with the mandolin, and I just registered here.

I have a Kentucky KM-300e, a present from a friend almost six months ago, but I started to play it less than two months ago, and I love it!

Mainly I'm bass player, but this instrument is really enjoyable, and it's pretty cool when I use in the practice with the band.

And there are some pictures of my little "axe":

 


And the whole family:




PS: sorry for my poor English, I usually don't write in English and I don't practice.

----------


## almeriastrings

¡Bienvenido!

Es bueno ver mas entusiastas mandolina de España!

Bonita colección.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> ¡Bienvenido!
> 
> Es bueno ver mas entusiastas mandolina de España!
> 
> Bonita colección.


Yeah, what he said!!  :Smile:  Sweet man, love my 300e!!

----------


## Paul South

Not sure if this is the proper place to ask this, but since you are all Kentucky mandolin enthusiast thought I would try.

What do you think the value of either a KM 630 or KM 675 would be. They are both 2003 models. And if you have any specs or where I could find them for that year.

If I should take my question elsewhere please advise and I will ask there.....thanks, Paul

----------


## Jim Nollman

I had an interesting Kentucky mandolin experience this afternoon. An F5 mandolin has been for sale locally for a week now. It was built by one of the top small shop builders in the country. The pictures online were gorgeous. 

I didn't have the full amount to buy it right now, but i knew i just had to take a look and give it a test run.  I figured if I really wanted it, i could either do a partial trade with the seller for my 1984 Kentucky 850, or sell mine on EBay, and on a great day maybe get as much as $1800 for it.

I visited the seller with a friend who is a string instrument collector. I brought my Kentucky along, just in  case he wanted to take a trial run with mine. He also told me he had a '23 snakehead A1 (his keeper), and a 1920 dobro, so I knew it would be a fun experience, no matter what happened monetarily.

I played the seller's F5 for about 5 minutes, then played the same tune on my Kentucky 850. It was obvious immediately that the tone of the for-sale instrument was not as rich overall as my Kentucky 850. The chop wasn't as good either. The woods were about the same quality, as was the workmanship. I was pleasantly surprised when both the seller and my friend agreed overwhelmingly with my assessment.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> It was obvious immediately that the tone of the for-sale instrument was not as rich overall as my Kentucky 850. The chop wasn't as good either. The woods were about the same quality, as was the workmanship. I was pleasantly surprised when both the seller and my friend agreed overwhelmingly with my assessment.


It is so easy to be enticed to buy a more expensive instrument but often you don't get better, just different. Having a well set up, somewhat played in Kentucky in the hands of a player is a valid musical hook up all day long!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

A couple of Kentucky mandolins:

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> A couple of Kentucky mandolins:


Beautiful pair, Zissou Intern!  Nice photo, too.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Mark Wilson

> A couple of Kentucky mandolins:


Agreed.  Nice picture.

Admiring the burst on the 1050!  How does the 171 sound with the upgraded tailpiece and bridge?

----------

lflngpicker, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Zissou Intern

Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen. 

The 171 came with an okay rosewood bridge and stamped tailpiece. The Northfield cast tailpiece and the CA bridge were fitted at the same time. I think it certainly gained sustain when they were added.

The 1050 has a strong traditional Bluegrass tone. I like these mandolins very much and am fortunate to have them both.

----------


## chaztoo

I'm pretty excited to have my Kentucky KM-505 back from the luthier and ready to go. I bought it off ebay for a song, but it wasn't in as good of shape as the lady said. I have a friend that did some work on it for me and now it wants to be played. I tune it to open G (GDGB) because I'm a slide guitar player and probably crazy. I haven't taken any good photos, but I did upload the video in the link above of me playing and singing a Ry Cooder tune. Thanks to the whole cafe for all you guys taught me as I researched my first mandolin purchase.

----------


## Zissou Intern

I enjoyed the song, Chaz. Thanks for sharing. Your 505 has a nice, thick, hollow tone.

----------


## Rob Beck

Nice playing (and singing) chaztoo!

----------


## chaztoo

Thanks, guys! It took two trips to the bench to get it in shape. He brought it back to me set up for standard tuning and when I put it in the looser tuning the neck tension was wrong and it buzzed again. So he set it up again and now it really dances. These are fussy little things, but I love them.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Finally got my KM172 back from the setup guy, ridiculous amount of time but it does indeed play and sound fantastic!!!!

----------


## lflngpicker

You were patient, Ken.  Glad for ya! Enjoy it.

----------


## OldGus

Oh Ken....http://anchorage.craigslist.org/msg/4507431292.html, you might want to check this out.

----------


## Zissou Intern

I was just on the Saga/Kentucky website and noticed that they have changed their oval hole line-up. They no longer make the 170 series: 171 (black), 172 (natural), and 174 (burgundy). They now make the 270 (sunburst) and 272 (natural). 

This new 270 series differs from 170 series with a newly designed peghead inlay and fretboard extension as well as the addition of a finger rest.

----------


## bluemoonofky

This is my 2012 KM-1500 - LOVE IT!!!

----------

Darren Bailey, 

Ken Olmstead, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Zissou Intern

Yo, blue! That is gorgeous! Did you buy it new?

----------


## bluemoonofky

Yes I did from the Mandolin store. Dennis Vance and crew are a pleasure to purchase from and I liked this so much I sold my Weber Gallatin. These Kentucky Mandolins are really spectacular instruments for the money.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> This is my 2012 KM-1500 - LOVE IT!!!


...and you should, looks great!!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I was just on the Saga/Kentucky website and noticed that they have changed their oval hole line-up. They no longer make the 170 series: 171 (black), 172 (natural), and 174 (burgundy). They now make the 270 (sunburst) and 272 (natural). 
> 
> This new 270 series differs from 170 series with a newly designed peghead inlay and fretboard extension as well as the addition of a finger rest.


Sure enough! Got my "pumpkin top" just in time but these look great as well!

http://www.sagamusic.com/products/pr...px?item=KM-270

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Speaking of my pumpkin top, it will soon be travelling with me to Iceland and a cruise of the Baltic countries, looking forward to some serious bonding time!!!

I will of course pose with it for fun photo ops!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Can't wait to see the pics, Ken. My 171 black top is really opening up. I like the looks of that 272.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

An amazing trip in Iceland and the Baltic cities!! Here are a couple shots of me and my Kentucky. I wimped out at the last minute and grabbed my F model. It was a known commodity and I did not want to leave anything to chance on a trip of a life time!! It served me very well!

Here I am with my Father-in-Law (with the best sounding Eastman you have ever heard, sooo played!) in front of an amazing waterfall in Iceland:



I never thought I would be in Russia in my lifetime, especially considering recent events, but here I am in front of the city of St. Petersburg. This city lost 90% of its population (900k people) during the 3 year Nazi blockade! Seems like we draw comparisons to Nazis a little too easily of late.



Of course, my Mandolin Cafe hat was ever present on this trip!!

----------

lflngpicker, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## lflngpicker

> Can't wait to see the pics, Ken. My 171 black top is really opening up. I like the looks of that 272.


Sure would like to hear your 171!

----------


## Zissou Intern

Hey Dan,
Head over to my homepage, and there are pictures of both my Kentucky A and F.
Z

----------


## lflngpicker

> Hey Dan,
> Head over to my homepage, and there are pictures of both my Kentucky A and F.
> Z


Great! I am on my way now.  Thanks!

----------


## lflngpicker

> Hey Dan,
> Head over to my homepage, and there are pictures of both my Kentucky A and F.
> Z


Great! I am on my way now.  Thanks!   MINUTES LATER...  Those instruments look gorgeous! I love the photos.  Drool...

----------


## Zissou Intern

Thanks, Dan. They're nice mandolins, and I'm fortunate to have them. They are not high-end axes, but they aren't holding me back any.

I'd like to hear your old Gibson oval.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I have a son who loves to play mandolin (he's grown and on his own :Smile:  ) and I sent it home with him for a while.  I do have a video or two playing it.  I will try to locate that.  Thanks, friend! 



> Thanks, Dan. They're nice mandolins, and I'm fortunate to have them. They are not high-end axes, but they aren't holding me back any.
> 
> I'd like to hear your old Gibson oval.

----------


## lflngpicker

Zissou Intern, So, the differences between the 1000 and the 1050 are the wider frets, wider nut and radiused board?  Thanks for pointing that out.  


> I have a KM1050 on the way to me. It should be here Thursday. I can hardly stand the wait. I owned a KM1000 back in '07 and just couldn't get a long with the narrow neck, small frets and flat board. I felt like I was playing in a ditch. 
> 
> I "self scooped" the extension on the 1000. It was not at all difficult. I also added a speed neck and Cumberland Acoustic bridge. Fitting the bridge was the most harrowing. I didn't want to scratch the top. Some how, dragging a razor blade across the neck didn't bother me. I'll probably speed neck the 1050 as soon as it gets here... maybe a new bridge, too. We'll see.

----------


## Zissou Intern

Dan, those are the differences between the 1000 and 1050, but also add the scooped extension on the latter.

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks Zissou intern!  Very helpful info.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Arrgg, looks like the great experiment is over. After 6 months of playing mandolin again, the finger issue that took me out in the first place is back in full force!!  :Frown:  Doc suspects that I form a callous that is dense and focused on a nerve that causes the pain when I play. It does not bother me on other instruments with fretboards that have more room, such as guitar or banjo. Bummed...beautiful Kentucky mandos just hanging there!!

----------


## Zissou Intern

I am so sorry to hear this, Ken. Have you looked into alternative treatments, like acupuncture? Does it bother you when you play the mandola?

----------


## lflngpicker

> Arrgg, looks like the great experiment is over. After 6 months of playing mandolin again, the finger issue that took me out in the first place is back in full force!!  Doc suspects that I form a callous that is dense and focused on a nerve that causes the pain when I play. It does not bother me on other instruments with fretboards that have more room, such as guitar or banjo. Bummed...beautiful Kentucky mandos just hanging there!!


So sorry to hear about this, Ken.  I hope it heals soon, and wish you happy mandolin playing again in the future.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I am so sorry to hear this, Ken. Have you looked into alternative treatments, like acupuncture? Does it bother you when you play the mandola?


Mandola yes but not to the same degree. Mandocello is fine, as is the guitar and tenor banjo. No alternative treatments this time. My commitment is low. The doctor said I could wear finger cots filled with lotion that might soften the callous, I tried that before and the improvement was marginal and the execution was a pain in the backside! I am of the mind set that with so many instruments that I can play pain free, why hassle it? I will miss it but it is not as traumatic as it was the first go round. I'll be selling the KM-1050 and Eastman Mandola. I'll keep the Mandocello to play and the KM-172 for nostalgic reasons and move on.  :Frown: 




> So sorry to hear about this, Ken.  I hope it heals soon, and wish you happy mandolin playing again in the future.


It is not the type of thing that will heal. It will go away and then come back again when I play. Sucks to be me!!  :Smile:

----------


## Zissou Intern

Ken, I am happy to hear that you can still comfortably play that beautiful mandocello as well as your guitar and banjo. Hopefully you can spend a little time with the 172 without too much pain. A couple lucky picker's are going to be really happy with your KM1050 and MD815 mandola. I wish the latter could be mine!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Hang in there Ken.  We're behind ya!

----------

Ken Olmstead

----------


## Cue Zephyr

I haven't posted here yet. I don't know why.  :Frown: 

Anyway, here's my KM-550 - nothing to be super-proud of, but I'm really happy with it. It really sings but I can't really make it do that so well. I'm used to playing guitar which is a lot more forgiving when it comes to sloppy playing.

----------


## lflngpicker

Cue, That 550 is a very nice mandolin!  I have admired those a great deal and heard good things! Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Cue Zephyr

I can't say. I've tried lower and higher dollar instruments but nothing of the same. I wanted a KM-505 because everybody said it was a good instrument but they were out of stock so I got the KM-550. One source said it was only cosmetically different, another said there were different tuners on it as well. I honestly don't know.

All I can really say, is that when my playing is up to snuff (that's mostly not below, heh), it sounds awesome. Full and round, with a strong bark on chopped chords. My Wegen pick might aid in that also.  :Smile: 

Having said all that, I love it!

----------


## Mark Wilson

Nicely played  :Mandosmiley:   Your Kentucky sounds (and looks) great!  Well done.  I like the backing track as well

----------


## Rob Beck

Nice playing!  That mandolin has a lovely tone.  I have a KM 505, and to my ears they sound pretty similar.

----------


## Cue Zephyr

Thanks, and thanks.  :Smile: 

If anyone wants the backing track, let me know - I recorded it myself the day before.  :Grin:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Nice job Cue! Sounds and looks great!!!

----------


## lflngpicker

Really nice 505! Beautiful and great playing, too.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Dan, that new Kentucky of yours should be pictured here…just saying'!  :Smile:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I can't say. I've tried lower and higher dollar instruments but nothing of the same. I wanted a KM-505 because everybody said it was a good instrument but they were out of stock so I got the KM-550. One source said it was only cosmetically different, another said there were different tuners on it as well. I honestly don't know.
> 
> All I can really say, is that when my playing is up to snuff (that's mostly not below, heh), it sounds awesome. Full and round, with a strong bark on chopped chords. My Wegen pick might aid in that also. 
> 
> Having said all that, I love it!


Nice playing Cue!
 Hey, which Wegen do you use?  I have been on the M100 which is a little slick to hold and it is maybe a bit too blunt edged?

----------


## lflngpicker

My recently purchased KM-1000.  Thanks for the thread, Ken.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

That's a sweetheart Dan!!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I'm playing it like crazy, Ken.  I have scratched it quite a bit, but I want to enjoy playing it.  This wonderful nitro is easy to mark.  Thanks!

----------

